# Straight-Leg Dead Lifts & Good Mornings



## Lomac (Mar 8, 2005)

Today I had some extra time and decided to try a few excercises I found on http://www.abcbodybuilding.com/exercise1.htm. I tried some good mornings and straight-legged dead lifts. I really liked these for the lower back but I wondered if they might be hurting me in the long run. 
       The straight-legged dead lift is exactly how _they_ tell you not to lift things up. Is this because it is damaging the spine or pinching nerves? Why shouldn't you pick things up like that? Obviously it puts strain on the back, but thats the whole point.
       I was doing light weight(65lbs)\high rep(12) on the straight leg dead lifts-because it seemed less jerky and would be less likely to hurt something. Was I right?


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 8, 2005)

They are both perfectly safe excercises if performed properly.  The SLDL is a staple in mine and most others routines for your lower back and hamstrings.


----------



## WilliamB (Mar 9, 2005)

Yea I have pretty much come to the conclusion the people who are not supposed to do straight leg deads and what not are the ones who go out their swinging as much weight as they can the first day in their routine.  If you know proper form and are not practically subconsioucly trying to hurt your self (not really), I say go for it.


----------



## KarlW (Mar 9, 2005)

> The straight-legged dead lift is exactly how _they_ tell you not to lift things up. Is this because it is damaging the spine or pinching nerves? Why shouldn't you pick things up like that? Obviously it puts strain on the back, but thats the whole point.


What _they_ tell you and proper form performing these exercises are 2 completely different things. The "don't lift with your back" advice is aimed at non-trained, non-educated individuals who wouldn't know a stiff leg deadlift from a tricep extension. The common perception of lifting with your back and not your legs usually invokes an image of rounding the back, which places pressure on the spine. This is NOT how perform you SLDL or good mornings.


----------



## ph8bringer (Mar 9, 2005)

Typically, when people pick up objects in everyday life using their back, they arch their spine towards the floor. This will damage it in the long run, or even instantly. You must keep your spine straight, and your lower back muscles will be forced to work harder, and your chance of injury will be almost nil.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 9, 2005)

STIFF, not straight.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 9, 2005)

> The SLDL is a staple in mine and most others routines for your lower back and hamstrings.


----------



## Du (Mar 9, 2005)

Dumb question - whats teh difference between the two, other than the placement of weights?


----------



## bigbullboy (Mar 9, 2005)

Hey, Whats that silvery dusty sparkles you see just before getting up from the floor after doing a heavy deadlift? Bullboy


----------



## Lomac (Mar 9, 2005)

I'm glad to hear that the danger is low, I really like those lifts. I'm a little sore today but only because I used a untrained muscle group for the first time. 
As for form, I made sure that my back was straight not arched and felt no pain in my spine at all. 
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## jram (Mar 9, 2005)

Lomac said:
			
		

> I'm glad to hear that the danger is low, I really like those lifts. I'm a little sore today but only because I used a untrained muscle group for the first time.
> As for form, I made sure that my back was straight not arched and felt no pain in my spine at all.
> Thanks for the advice.


SLDL's should be performed with soft knees, i.e.. slight bend. I normally do them while standing on a 2X12 board. This allows a little more stretch in the hams.

Peace


----------



## musclepump (Mar 9, 2005)

Slightly bent.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 9, 2005)

bigbullboy said:
			
		

> Hey, Whats that silvery dusty sparkles you see just before getting up from the floor after doing a heavy deadlift? Bullboy



Chalk?


----------

